# Show off those smiles!!



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my smiley boy Mitch











Post your smiley faced pups!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Locke said:


> Here's my smiley boy Mitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at that handsome smile!


----------



## Stephie (Apr 29, 2010)

Rocky's smile 










and a smile from Dakota not long after we first got him.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

ara28 said:


> look at that handsome smile!


Mitch says thanks  Where's a pick of your guy's smile? His is the best!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis' smiles inclued ALL tongue


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Diego smilin and happy to be on mommas lap, and Mr. Bean happy to be Gettin that darn ball... Again!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Locke said:


> Mitch says thanks  Where's a pick of your guy's smile? His is the best!


 I'm at work, I have to wait until I get to my home computer where all his pictures are.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So nice to see all those happy, smiling pups!!

Here are 2 pictures of my boys from Sunday past at the soccer pitch


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba the smiling Shiba


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Laurelin said:


>


Her EARS!!!! HAHAHAHA!!! 


I'm loving all these smiles, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Locke said:


> Her EARS!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> 
> I'm loving all these smiles, thanks for sharing!


She was suffering static-y ears that day!


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Otis: I AM smiling!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That Nard one is my favorite! He looks SOOO happy!

Here's smiley Nia


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Aww, what great smiles!  Heeeeere's Kuma!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Love all those *great* smiles!!! Bella hates having her picture taken - she won't look at the camera or pose for me so I have to catch her on the fly!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! What great smiles and happy pups!  

Here's Lula


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Tanner was happy to see his "parents" finally married! This is us standing next to our new mom-in-laws









Buster is always happy when he is with his Tanner. (He's just a baby in this pic though)








sorry about the background apperently this was taken in the roommates bedroom, and yes he is single


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

CrazyDog said:


> Wow! What great smiles and happy pups!
> 
> Here's Lula


OMG i love this! What kind of dog is Lula!?

I loooove the Kuma pics hahahaha so adorable! 

Tucker @ puppy class









Tucker after a long walk!









Look closer: the marking under his tongue is shaped like a heart!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Dogs just don't come any happier than this:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow Kit has a look of ecstasy! Looks like she's on doggy crack


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Wow Kit has a look of ecstasy! Looks like she's on doggy crack


Doggy crack...that's one way to put it!!
The pic was taken right after her first win at a Skyhoundz trial, so she was pretty pleased with herself.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

PetersGirl said:


> OMG i love this! What kind of dog is Lula!?


Thanks so much! She is my happy girl! 
As far as breed, my best guess is American Pitbull Terrier and Australian Cattle Dog Mix. Adopted her from the shelter at 12wks...... she was with mom and littermates......Her mom was a brindle pitbull and dad, well never saw him. LOL!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Nova's smile. She even won a contest with it 









Here's Nova's contest info: http://www.facebook.com/notes/pet-h...uperstar-smiles-photo-contest-is/379545473599


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Puppy_love_122 said:


>


Sooo cute!!! 



ara28 said:


>


There he is!! So....can I have him??


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Locke said:


> There he is!! So....can I have him??


I'm sure he wouldn't mind, he loves everyone!  

Me on the other hand, now that's a different story. I'm very attached to him!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think this is a smile?









That's better:


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

...which one is the real Kamin?


----------



## sarahspins (Apr 6, 2009)

Here's Charlie.. doing what he loves best


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Some Rebel smiles:

























Some Harleigh smiles:

































Some Harleigh and Rebel smiles:


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Aija Smile....sort of  










Nellie Smile.









Jack Smile.











And I'm not sure Biscuit smiles much...so heres the weird thing she does with her lip


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

sarahspins said:


> Here's Charlie.. doing what he loves best


LOVE this picture!


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

These are so hilarious!! LOVE!!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Suzi Q:
















Callie:

















And my neighbors dog, Chipper, just 'cause he's cute.


----------



## lo0oree (Feb 16, 2010)

Rocky smiling!


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 2, 2010)

@Marsha: Wow, your Callie is beautiful! I <3 all these smiles!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jonas does NOT smile. Never ever ever have I seen it. So obviously he does not have a smiling photo. 

Smalls looks like a doof, but I love this smile on Jack:









Smiling, after eating a mouth full of Jack's fur:









Magpie is ALWAYS smiling:


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Mitch, he makes me want a standard. Beautiful smiles everyone!! Jare- I started hysterically laughing when I saw Biscuit's lip thing. I sure hope UPS delivers her tomorrow 

I have one of the smiliest dogs on earth. 
Hallie-
































Peanut looking like he's on drugs-


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

White Wolf said:


> @Marsha: Wow, your Callie is beautiful! I <3 all these smiles!


Haha, thank you! she gets compliments ALL the time!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I love Mitch, he makes me want a standard. Beautiful smiles everyone!! *Jare- I started hysterically laughing when I saw Biscuit's lip thing. I sure hope UPS delivers her tomorrow *


Oh, She'll be there bright and early in a big box just for you, don't you worry! And yes, I have NO idea how a dog managed that it looks like shes trying to spit or whistle or something!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella smiles 




























My favorite.. her ears even got involved in this smile LOL


----------



## JacksonB (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Love seeing all the happy doggies! It's been a while since I posted -- but here is Cartman



















Quinn:


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't upload pictures from work, but I have to say all these smiling doggies make being stuck in my office on a bright sunny day bearable!

Love those smiles!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

This is Cracker's happy face


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I love smiley dogs!

Loki (RIP):









Gizmo: 









Gracie:


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally is in psycho mode again...


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Jame:








Smiling Coco:








Léon is not a siley dog, but here is one:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

All these smiling dogs make me 

Here's a couple more of my favs:


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I love all the great smiles on all the super happy dogs.










That split face is awesome.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin's _extremely rare_ smiley face:


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Great pictures everyone!


----------

